# 9/11



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

To those that payed and still pay the ultimate price....


----------



## fly boy (Sep 10, 2008)

yea damn terrorists


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you all who lost family or friends on that dreadfull day.

I just heard our minister of Justice warning that The Netherlands have become quite high on the ranking of preferred terrorist's targets for several reasons. I just hope we won't get another New York/Washington or Madrid here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Or London....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Or London....



indeed


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2008)

my prayers go to the families involved...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopefully never again but I think thats wishful thinking .


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Never forget....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree pb, would never like to see it happen again. Never Forget.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Who would?


----------



## Henk (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 10, 2008)

i still remember that day, when i saw de images on tv. i was in the street in dowtown and for me ita was a plane crash acident. but when i saw the second crashing in the building i couldnt think what happened.

in all wars, civilians die. nothing new. but in the war of/against terrorism it started with civilians deaths in usa, then in afghanistan and iraq, many civilians deaths too and of course theres no way it ends without more civilians deaths.

but today is time to remember those who died in 911, not just in ny but in all that hijacked planes.

i hope you americans dont became a more sad people or a more worried because 911, usa is a new country like brazil and im sure the time will close the scars that remains.

unfortunelly that a bad 911 for me, my mom is sick, with pneumonia and i have to take care of her. im hope she recovers very soon. 

regards dudes.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2008)

Jug, sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2008)

JugBR said:


> unfortunelly that a bad 911 for me, my mom is sick, with pneumonia and i have to take care of her. im hope she recovers very soon.
> 
> regards dudes.



Hope your Mom gets well soon.

 to those that where lost.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Hope she gets better Jug


----------



## JugBR (Sep 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Jug, sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out ok.



its better now man, not 100% but i dont doubt it will be 100% until friday. the little old lady is hard as rock dude !

thanx god now is better !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope that she's fully recovered soon mate!


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2008)

JugBR said:


> its better now man, not 100% but i dont doubt it will be 100% until friday. the little old lady is hard as rock dude !
> 
> thanx god now is better !



Good news!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thoughts on September 11

osama bin laden was three times cruel in 9/11:
cruel once by hijack 2 planes full of innocent civilians and led them to death.

cruel twice by use this plane as missile against 2 towers with thousands of innocent civilians.

cruel three times by make brain wash in some losers to accept execute this mission, even they knowing it would kill them also.

who´s brought the americans, to afghanistan ? bin laden.

never a catastrophe was so documented in images before. for each shot a shock, the guy jumping from the tower to death, would never desired have "these" 15 minutes of fame. was the desperate that led him to suicide the same that led mohammed ata to suicide ? what their thoughts at the very second before ?

i would desire some peace to the families of 9/11. but since all that started, peace is what usa can´t have for now. so i will desire all the other good things for them now, including security to it never happen again and, when all this war ends, i´ll desire all the peace they could have.

there´s two usa´s. the usa that we (world) loves and the other that we hate.
both lost thousands civilians in 911. but the usa that we love is that one who haven´t fear of cry, is that one who after the disaster, reacted with a great dignity and a peaceful speech, regarding that hate, in any form isn´t tolerate by a free society. the other, could be resumed in a hypocrisy of 4 persons who thought they could be smarter than the rest of world. it is called arrogance.

but what is 4 people compared with 300 milion ? the usa that we love is much bigger.

for the usa that we (world) loves, i say: congratulations by the way you raised after the disaster. was remarkable. not talking about afghanistan´s invasion, for the most powerfull army in the world, its was easier than would be for any other.

talking about carry on fearless and confident.

congratulations and thanks for this great example.

ah, and for those 4 people, i say: be proud to live in the usa that world loves.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice words, Jug.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> To those that payed and still pay the ultimate price....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gallup Poll September 2008.

Mexico - 33% of mexicans polled believe that Al Queda was not responsible for the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember on this day the friends and family members I lost... Dont ever forget those who were the innocents in all this....


----------



## Erich (Sep 11, 2008)

Amen Les, I also remember a very stirring and terrible aerial struggle on 11 September 1944 over the Erzgebirge between the US 100th bg and JG 4.

one must remember that the world was attacked in New York city, not just Americans


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 11, 2008)

real heroes !


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Henk (Sep 12, 2008)

In the world of wars and politics it is always the innocent that pay the ultimate prize of others mistakes and believes.


----------



## v2 (Sep 14, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_prLlrJl5o_


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

"In the world of wars and politics it is always the innocent that pay the ultimate prize of others mistakes and believes."[2]

well said henk ! politicians creates the wars, people fights in that.


----------

